# Ending meteor contract,offer of half price for 6 mths



## thedaras (7 May 2009)

Hi, smashbox is the expert at spotting bargains but I thought I would let you know what my experience was when I cancelled my meteor bill pay contract.
I phoned meteor to give my 30 days notice ,as my contract is up with them at end of June.
They asked my why I was opting out,and the reason is that I signed up for 50e a month but on average my bills are over 100e,as I use texts a lot.
For the 50e I got 300 minutes and free meteor to meteor texts.
They then offered my six months at 25e a month!!(instead of the usual 50e )
So if you are coming near to end of your contract you may be offered the same reduction.
I didnt take up the offer as Im going on bill pay which gives me free texts to any network,I just need to top up by 20e a month.


----------



## thedaras (7 May 2009)

[broken link removed] 

The new way to manage your mobile bill from 3.
A capped €25 a month with Best of Both gives you oodles of Talk & Text.
If you want more you just top-up like prepay.
All your texts to any network, anytime, are free.
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] 

When you sign up to Best of Both you'll get 100 minutes to call any network, anytime and 100 minutes to call all your friends on 3 every month.
Don't forget, all your texts are FREE.
What happens if you run out?
Well, just top-up.
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] [broken link removed] Monthly Cost Minutes or
Data 3 to 3 mins included Free Text €25 100 100 Unlimited Costs on
top-up Talk Text Data €0.30 Unlimited €0.30 [broken link removed][broken link removed]

Just to add on to original post,Ive been looking at phone deals and this seems to be a good one.
The best of both means I pay 25e a month capped and if I need to top up the option is there.
Anyone see a better deal?
The phones are from 49e .


----------

